

Government not found - without a government 249 days and counting - sagarun
http://belgiq.eu/

======
sagarun
Some background
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/feb/17/belgium-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/feb/17/belgium-
elect-government-split)

